# Dexter Cattle for Sale - Michigan/Indiana Border



## Dexter_Cattle (Aug 6, 2007)

John Potter
Spruce Grove Farm
Galien, Michigan
269-545-2455
[email protected]

For Pedigree info, go to www.DexterCattle4Sale.net, and use the links!


Thomas' Blz Blk Bele 13218 with calf 018712 at side
* dehorned black cow, carries red and dun (ED/E+ B/b)
* bred to SGF LPFK Antares 13961 for a fall 2008 calf

SGF STIT Bart 018712
* horned black bull, carries red (e), may carry dun
* available now with dam

Tama Shadow 13964
* heterozygous-polled black cow, carries dun but not red (ED/ED B/b)
* bred to SGF LPFK Antares 13961 for a spring 2008 calf

Tama Toffee 15437
* dehorned black cow, carries red and dun (ED/E+ B/b)
* bred to SGF LPFK Antares 13961 for a spring 2008 calf

SGF SBAN Garrett 018578
* heterozygous-polled red bull, doesn't carry dun (e/e B/B)

SGF SBAN Bob 018524
* dehorned red bull, carries dun (E+/e B/b)

Grandma's HOT Coal 018711
* horned black bull, carries red but not dun
* very promising calf; 4th generation back contains Cornahir Outlaw,
Saltaire Platinum, Saturn of Knotting, Lucifer of Knotting


----------



## pointer_hunter (May 8, 2004)

Is John going out of business or just thinning his herd a bit?


----------



## Carol K (May 10, 2002)

He's got a lot of calves due in the Spring so he's just making room. He's selling some nice animals.

Carol


----------



## GANGGREEN (Jul 13, 2006)

Had I not started my small hobby herd a few months ago with half a dozen Highland cows/steers/bulls, I'd likely be very interested in those animals. Any idea what the going price is for bred Dexter cows these days?


----------



## Dexter_Cattle (Aug 6, 2007)

Pointer Hunter, Carol K is correct, he has a bunch of calves coming! 

Ganggreen, I am not sure what he is charging for him, but he usually responds to email in a few hours. The going price for Dexters fluctuats on color, temperment, training, color they carry, color the calf will carry, and when the calf is due. Best thing is to just email him and check out the price.

Thanks!
Dan


----------

